
Ask HN: Can you teach us your hobby? - saadalem
Think about something you deeply love. Take a few minutes to prepare and then teach it to us in a few minutes.
======
tj0
Let's talk drag racing.

It's a basic activity, but one that takes years to master and offers the
opportunity for consistent improvement.

First things first. You need a car. Preferably one that's light, doesn't leak,
safe (panels won't be flying off at 100+ MPH), and bonus points if it's
purpose built. Your daily driver can work, but keep in mind if it blows up
(seen it happen a lot) you'll be using your Chevrolegs to get around while it
gets fixed.

The NHRA has rules around safety. If your car will do a 1/4 mile in under 14
seconds, you need a helmet. The faster your 1/4 mile, the more requirements
you'll have to meet. That being said, you'll want a Snell approved helmet
regardless. Hitting a concrete wall at 80 MPH is no fun any time, so protect
your noggin.

Now for the fun part. You're equipped with your safety gear, your car is
prepped, oiled, and cleaned out -- all those McDonald's wrappers and kid's
toys won't help you go faster so clean your sh-t.

You find someone in a similar bracket. For sake of ego, don't go up against a
Tesla in your Prius, mkay. Find an opponent that's comparable in power. Racing
against someone with more skill is OK, so long the cars are putting out
similar power numbers.

Pull up to the tree, and prepare to do your burn out if you're in a 2wd. If
you drive a Subaru or other AWD, I recommend skipping this step as unless your
car is putting out 450+ HP, you're not gonna break those tires loose, but you
may break an axle, differential, or gear box. YMMV. However, if you are
driving a 2WD, light em up! Plenty of videos to teach you how to let your
inner teenager let loose -- do it to it. You want those tires nice and hot, it
makes em sticky.

Pull up to the tree. You'll see several lights. Pull forward slowly enough to
light up the first one. Wait for you opponent to do the same, then creep
forward enough to light the second. You are now staged.

Breathe.

Watch those lights. Feel your adrenaline spiking, and your heart fluttering
like a child's on Christmas day. The tree moves fast, and every single one is
different. The general rule of thumb is, you go on the last yellow. If you
wait for green, you've lost the race. Reaction times make or break races so
you want to hit it just right.

When you launch, keep your right foot on the floor. Your left foot should be
in sync, like an elegant dance. Dump the clutch while flooring the throttle
and listen for your shift point. Unless your car is tuned for no-lift shifting
or you have a built transmission, I DO NOT recommend no lift shifting, you'll
break sh-t. Bang those gears. 1st. 2nd. 3rd. 4th.

Don't watch the number/speed sign -- it's irrelevant right now. Don't watch
your opponent. Your race is your race, theirs is theirs. Watch that finish
line, get across and let out the throttle. Take the track exit, loop back to
the time booth, get your time slip and study your numbers.

Reaction times win races. 60ft times really win races. 1/4 mile times show who
the winner is. Speed tells you how you much more you can improve.

That's how you drag race. Entering into this culture is exhilarating,
expensive, and way too much fun. You'll meet all walks of life, and make some
pretty damn good friends along the way. You may even make some money.

I was going to write about building cars, but that'd take a novel. This was an
easier topic, and a one that anyone can enjoy. Watching the races can be fun,
but being in them... there's nothing like it.

